# BBF Player Rankings, Summer 2014 - Center



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

1 - Dwight Howard
2 - Marc Gasol
3 - Joakim Noah
4 - Al Horford
5 - Al Jefferson
6 - DeMarcus Cousins
7 - Andre Drummond
8 - DeAndre Jordan
9 - Roy Hibbert
10 - ?

Nominees
Tyson Chandler
Robin Lopez
Andrew Bogut
Nikola Vucevic
Brook Lopez
Marcin Gortat
Anderson Varejao


----------



## PhillySixers87 (Jul 29, 2010)

I absolutely love Noah and everything he brings to the table, he's an amazing teammate, always leaves it all on the court and brings a very well rounded game, but as the best player on a team I don't see him having quite the impact as the #1 center. My vote goes to Cousins because of his ability to be a #1 option on offense and the fact that he seems to finally be maturing into a player and person you can build your team around. 

Nomination for Howard.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dwight.

Noah.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I'll vote for Dwight Howard, and nominate DeAndre Jordan.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Vote: Dwight
Nominate: Marc Gasol


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

PhillySixers87 said:


> I absolutely love Noah and everything he brings to the table, he's an amazing teammate, always leaves it all on the court and brings a very well rounded game, but as the best player on a team I don't see him having quite the impact as the #1 center. My vote goes to Cousins because of his ability to be a #1 option on offense and the fact that he seems to finally be maturing into a player and person you can build your team around.
> 
> Nomination for Howard.


I have a very different opinion of this. I've seen Cousins play in person many times and his body language shouts out frustration and cockiness more than maturity and leadership. He takes ill-advised shots, forces bad turnovers, and seems to only play hard when it's convenient. Granted he is in a kind of shitty situation, that's not enough to make him the best Center in the league.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Vote: Noah

Nominate: Marc Gasol


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Howard and Noah.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Dwight Howard gets the win by two votes, Joakim Noah finishes second.

Who is the second best center?

Nominated centers include

Joakim Noah
Marc Gasol
DeMarcus Cousins
DeAndre Jordan

Going with Joakim Noah, with the exact same reasons stated earlier.

I nominate Al Jefferson.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

1 Howard 2 Noah, nominate Al Horford.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Vote: Gasol
Nominate: Noah


----------



## Goulet (Jun 26, 2011)

2) Noah

Nom Gasol


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

Marc Gasol

Noah


----------



## PhillySixers87 (Jul 29, 2010)

gi0rdun said:


> I have a very different opinion of this. I've seen Cousins play in person many times and his body language shouts out frustration and cockiness more than maturity and leadership. He takes ill-advised shots, forces bad turnovers, and seems to only play hard when it's convenient. Granted he is in a kind of shitty situation, that's not enough to make him the best Center in the league.


As somebody who admittedly doesn't see a whole lot of Kings games I could be wrong about how far Cousins maturation process has come along, but his offensive skills are still a good bit ahead of most current NBA centers, I see him, Gasol and Jefferson among the games best. Cousin's skillset makes him easier to build around than the other options

Vote - Cousins

Nominate - Gasol


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Gasol
Noah


----------



## BlazersDozen (Jul 14, 2014)

Gasol

Nom: Noah


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Marc Gasol squeaks by this one with a one vote win.

I'm voting Joakim Noah again. Also Al Horford has been penciled in as a Center so do not nominate him for Power forward.

Nominate Andre Drummond

Nominated Centers

Joakim Noah
DeMarcus Cousins
DeAndre Jordan
Al Jefferson
Al Horford
Andre Drummond


----------



## Goulet (Jun 26, 2011)

3) Noah

NOM - Cousins


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Noah


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

3) Noah

NOM Jordan


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxdaddykb (Jun 17, 2012)

3 demarcus cousins (should be #1 )
noah (shoulda been 2)


----------



## PhillySixers87 (Jul 29, 2010)

#3 Cousins


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Joakim Noah takes number 3. I don't really understand the obsession with Cousins. Sure if you are taking a number 1 option you may take him to build your team around, but the Kings have been doing that for a while, and the Kings have been the worst team in the Western Conference.

1 - Dwight Howard
2 - Marc Gasol
3 - Joakim Noah

Nominees
DeMarcus Cousins
DeAndre Jordan
Andre Drummond
Al Jefferson
Al Horford

I feel there is a fair drop off here, I'm going Al Jefferson, who has had a stellar past season. I don't see any argument for Cousins over Al Jefferson to be honest.

and I nominate the Polish Hammer, Marcin Gortat.


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

Horford

Cousins


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Al Horford

Al Jefferson


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

3) Andre Drummond

I think he could be poised to play a bigger role, given how he ended last season and given talk this offseason of the Pistons moving Monroe. He wasn't the third best center last season, but I think the combination of his evidently high ceiling and the fact that he's less of a wackadoo than some other fellows should have him moving up the charts this next season.


----------



## PhillySixers87 (Jul 29, 2010)

Cousins


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Al Horford at 4.

Just to add to the nominee list, I'll be the guy that does it. Nominate Hibbert.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I'm actually kind of surprised with the Horford votes, but I admit I haven't watched him much. Al Horford nabs the 4th spot

1 - Dwight Howard
2 - Marc Gasol
3 - Joakim Noah
4 - Al Horford

Nominees
DeAndre Jordan
Andre Drummond
Al Jefferson
DeMarcus Cousins
Marcin Gortat
Roy Hibbert
Nikola Vucevic

Going with the same vote, Al Jefferson. Drummond is dangerously close. Since I'm in the nominating mood, I'll go Vucevic, one of the more underrated guys in the league IMO.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

DeAndre Jordan.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Howard as the best skill set but Im voting for Noah out of principal. He's the player I'd rather have on my team.


----------



## PhillySixers87 (Jul 29, 2010)

Cousins


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Marcus13 said:


> Howard as the best skill set but Im voting for Noah out of principal. He's the player I'd rather have on my team.


Is this about the #1 spot? The one that's already decided?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm going to go with Big Al Jefferson on this one........ but Tim Duncan is a Center.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> Is this about the #1 spot? The one that's already decided?


Yeah I guess, I missed the concept here


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Cousins for me.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Drummond.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Al Jeff.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Jefferson squeaks by. Good job Marcus13 on going 0/5 on the threads.

1 - Dwight Howard
2 - Marc Gasol
3 - Joakim Noah
4 - Al Horford
5 - Al Jefferson
6 - ?

Nominees
DeAndre Jordan
Andre Drummond
DeMarcus Cousins
Marcin Gortat
Roy Hibbert
Nikola Vucevic

My dislike for Boogie has been expressed, I'm going Andre Drummond here.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Cousins

I want to nominate Andrew Bogut


----------



## Goulet (Jun 26, 2011)

Cousins


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Cousins.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Hibbert


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Drummond again.


----------



## Voyaging (Jul 30, 2014)

DeAndre Jordan

Nominate Robin Lopez


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Cousins takes it.

1 - Dwight Howard
2 - Marc Gasol
3 - Joakim Noah
4 - Al Horford
5 - Al Jefferson
6 - DeMarcus Cousins
7 - ?

Andrew Bogut
Nikola Vucevic
Roy Hibbert
DeAndre Jordan
Robin Lopez
Andre Drummond
Brook Lopez

Voting Drummond again. Gonna nominate Brook Lopez since Robin got nominated.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I think those are the right top 6 (except for the fact that Duncan has been a center for years and should be in that top 6), but this spot is a difficult decision.

I guess I'll give my vote to Drummond as a pure upside choice. He has not exactly earned this 7th spot with his actual play on the floor just yet, but I sincerely think Stan the Man will get the best out of him.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Drummond again.


----------



## Voyaging (Jul 30, 2014)

DeAndre Jordan


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Andre Drummond. If RoLo and Bogut are nominated, then Tyson should be up there as well. So I nominate Tyson Chandler.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Roy Hibbert


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Choosing to ignore the months of February through May, Roy Hibbert.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Since we're now looking at the likes of R. Lopez, I'll go ahead and nominate Marcin Gortat.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

jericho said:


> Since we're now looking at the likes of R. Lopez, I'll go ahead and nominate Marcin Gortat.


I think he was nominated here http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-...rankings-summer-2014-center.html#post11470593.


----------



## PhillySixers87 (Jul 29, 2010)

Drummond


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

1 - Dwight Howard
2 - Marc Gasol
3 - Joakim Noah
4 - Al Horford
5 - Al Jefferson
6 - DeMarcus Cousins
7 - Andre Drummond
8 - ?

Nominees
Tyson Chandler
Roy Hibbert
DeAndre Jordan
Robin Lopez
Andrew Bogut
Nikola Vucevic
Brook Lopez

Gets kind of hard here, I'll vote Brook Lopez, who people may be underrating due to his injury. People are also giving Roy Hibbert too hard of a time. Dude had a few bad games in the playoffs, doesn't change the fact that for a majority of the season, he helped anchor one of the best regular season defenses ever.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

This spot comes down to Hibbert vs. Vucevic for me. I'll give Hibbert the edge... barely.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

DeAndre Jordan. 

He may never have a well-rounded game or stellar hoops IQ, but he took a major jump last season, is an above-average defender and great rebounder. 

Tyson may be next in line here for me. It's true that Hibbert's real impact doesn't show up in the box score, but I worry that his psyche is a little fragile or something in light of his extended vanishing acts. And Brook Lopez...he shouldn't slide too much further on this list, but still - call me a traditionalist, but I like my big men to grab rebounds and defend.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Hibbert


----------



## Voyaging (Jul 30, 2014)

DeAndre Jordan


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

I can forgive Hibbert's postseason disappearance. My bigger concern w/ him is that b/c he's a bit slower, he can only play in certain systems. He also regressed offensively and that's concerning. 

I'll vote DeAndre Jordan and nominate Marcin Gortat.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Hibbert.


----------



## PhillySixers87 (Jul 29, 2010)

Bogut


----------



## PhillySixers87 (Jul 29, 2010)

Bogut


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Jordan


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

1 - Dwight Howard
2 - Marc Gasol
3 - Joakim Noah
4 - Al Horford
5 - Al Jefferson
6 - DeMarcus Cousins
7 - Andre Drummond
8 - DeAndre Jordan
9 - ?

Nominees
Tyson Chandler
Roy Hibbert
Robin Lopez
Andrew Bogut
Nikola Vucevic
Brook Lopez
Marcin Gortat
Anderson Varejao

Still going with the Brook Lopez vote here. IMO DeAndre Jordan and Cousins are both too flawed to be ranked this high. Especially Boogie. You can't be that good of an NBA player if Team USA still wants Mason Plumlee over you.

Nominate Varejao, who had a great season before injuries.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Hibbert. The new focal point of the Pacers offense.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Tyson Chandler


----------



## PhillySixers87 (Jul 29, 2010)

Bogut


----------



## Voyaging (Jul 30, 2014)

Bogut

Glad to see Varejao nominated, was about to do that


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Hibbert


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Sure, I'll go Hibbert here. Brook's better but no one trusts him to survive a postseason.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Hibbert


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Roy Hibbert wins here, maybe with a little help from Paul George's injury. Could be a really exciting year for him if the Kareem work outs are working, and no one else to go to on offense.

1 - Dwight Howard
2 - Marc Gasol
3 - Joakim Noah
4 - Al Horford
5 - Al Jefferson
6 - DeMarcus Cousins
7 - Andre Drummond
8 - DeAndre Jordan
9 - Roy Hibbert
10 - ?

Nominees
Tyson Chandler
Robin Lopez
Andrew Bogut
Nikola Vucevic
Brook Lopez
Marcin Gortat
Anderson Varejao

Brook Lopez again, Bogut is after him. I appreciate the Bogut votes because he's absolutely one of the better Centers in the NBA, but I just have to keep my integrity because I think Brook Lopez is better than Bogut overall.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Chandler


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Brooklina Lopez.


----------



## Voyaging (Jul 30, 2014)

Bogut


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Brook Lopez, and then Tyson Chandler for me instead of Bogut.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Tyson Chandler


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

It's *Vucevic *for me at this spot. Most versatile player left on the board. Nice outside shot, nice post moves, very quick feet guarding the pick and roll, and consistently contests shots.

It seems to me like most people on this thread didn't watch much Magic basketball last season.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Brook


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

1 - Dwight Howard
2 - Marc Gasol
3 - Joakim Noah
4 - Al Horford
5 - Al Jefferson
6 - DeMarcus Cousins
7 - Andre Drummond
8 - DeAndre Jordan
9 - Roy Hibbert
10 - Brook Lopez
11 - ?

Nominees
Tyson Chandler
Robin Lopez
Andrew Bogut
Nikola Vucevic
Marcin Gortat
Anderson Varejao

Going Bogut 110% here. Even though he struggles with injuries Bogut is a terrific player who can do a lot of things on the court, but most importantly he does all the things you want a big man to do.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogut.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Player A - 10.8/6.6/1.1/0.4/2.2 on 44%FG and 77%FT (Age 27) - 13.5 PER
Player B - 7.3/10.0/1.7/0.7/1.8 on 63%FG and 34%FT (Age 29) - 17.0 PER
Player C - 14.2/11.0/1.8/1.1/0.8 on 51%FG and 77%FT (Age 23) - 18.8 PER

Anybody want to guess who those 3 guys are?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

The right answer in this spot is *Nikola Vucevic*.



_Nominate Pekovic_


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm still going with Chandler. Not playing for the Knicks and finally healthy he'll show his value on the defensive end next year.


----------



## WildThing99 (Aug 4, 2014)

Dwight.


----------



## PhillySixers87 (Jul 29, 2010)

Bogut


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Vucevic and Pekovic have, by far, the most offensive talent of any of the centers left. Both are poor defensively and do not protect the rim. 

I vote Gortat.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> Vucevic and Pekovic have, by far, the most offensive talent of any of the centers left. Both are poor defensively and do not protect the rim.


Vucevic is NOT poor defensively. He is far from a rim protector, but he contests shots and plays very nimble perimeter defense on pick-and-pop/pick-and-roll situations.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Tyson Chandler


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Going w/ my man Tyson Chandler. 

Nominate...Omer Asik


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

RollWithEm said:


> Vucevic is NOT poor defensively. He is far from a rim protector, but he contests shots and plays very nimble perimeter defense on pick-and-pop/pick-and-roll situations.


The only players the Magic had last season who consistently played good defense were Oladipo, Harkless and Kyle O'Quinn. It'd be generous to say Vuc is an average defender. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> The only players the Magic had last season who consistently played good defense were Oladipo, Harkless and Kyle O'Quinn. It'd be generous to say Vuc is an average defender.


I disagree. I watched him VERY closely for about 15 games spread out over two different stretches of the season this year. When I say closely, I mean that I tracked every single Magic defensive play in those games and rated his defensive performance in each one. He was not only above average... I would say he was good defensively. If 5-out-of-10 is an "average" NBA center defensively, I would rate Vucevic very close to a 7.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

RollWithEm said:


> I disagree. I watched him VERY closely for about 15 games spread out over two different stretches of the season this year. When I say closely, I mean that I tracked every single Magic defensive play in those games and rated his defensive performance in each one. He was not only above average... I would say he was good defensively. If 5-out-of-10 is an "average" NBA center defensively, I would rate Vucevic very close to a 7.


Difference of opinion then. I don't think a center that doesn't protect the rim can possibly be a 7/10 defensively. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Great another tiebreaker, this time between Bogut and Chandler!!!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

1 - Dwight Howard
2 - Marc Gasol
3 - Joakim Noah
4 - Al Horford
5 - Al Jefferson
6 - DeMarcus Cousins
7 - Andre Drummond
8 - DeAndre Jordan
9 - Roy Hibbert
10 - Brook Lopez
11 - Andrew Bogut
12 - ?

Nominees
Tyson Chandler
Robin Lopez
Nikola Vucevic
Marcin Gortat
Anderson Varejao
Nikola Pekovic
Omer Asik

Vote Chandler, nominate Pekovic. And Asik. Two nominations because I can. I think they were nominated before but I forgot to put them on the list.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Vucevic


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Gortat


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Switching to Gortat.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Chandler


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

I'll take Tyson Chandler here. Want to give Asik his due but he plays like he has grease on his hands sometimes.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

kbdullah said:


> Want to give Asik his due but he plays like he has grease on his hands sometimes.


Some of the worst hands in the league.


----------



## PhillySixers87 (Jul 29, 2010)

Gortat


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

More tiebreakers! Fantastic. This one is between Gortat and Chandler.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

RollWithEm said:


> I disagree. I watched him VERY closely for about 15 games spread out over two different stretches of the season this year. When I say closely, I mean that I tracked every single Magic defensive play in those games and rated his defensive performance in each one. He was not only above average... I would say he was good defensively. If 5-out-of-10 is an "average" NBA center defensively, I would rate Vucevic very close to a 7.





> Poor defensive teams usually miss the playoffs, right? Well, SportVU measures the opposing field goal percentage of every rim protector (from 1 to 5 feet). Of anyone averaging 30-plus minutes per game at power forward or center last season, the NBA’s five worst interior defenders were Thaddeus Young (60.2% FG), Tristan Thompson (59.1%), Kevin Love (57.4%), Nikola Vucevic (56.4%) and Nikola Pekovic (55.2%).


Link

Saw this in another thread and had to share with @RollWithEm.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> Link
> 
> Saw this in another thread and had to share with @RollWithEm.


I acknowledge that he is not a good rim protector.


----------



## hoopfan101 (Aug 3, 2013)

Chandler.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

RollWithEm said:


> I acknowledge that he is not a good rim protector.


But you're sticking with your rating of one of the five worst rim protectors in the league as a 7 out of 10 defensively as a center?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> But you're sticking with your rating of one of the five worst rim protectors in the league as a 7 out of 10 defensively as a center?


Yes sir. Wholeheartedly.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

1 - Dwight Howard
2 - Marc Gasol
3 - Joakim Noah
4 - Al Horford
5 - Al Jefferson
6 - DeMarcus Cousins
7 - Andre Drummond
8 - DeAndre Jordan
9 - Roy Hibbert
10 - Brook Lopez
11 - Andrew Bogut
12 - Marcin Gortat
13 - ?

Nominees
Tyson Chandler
Robin Lopez
Nikola Vucevic
Marcin Gortat
Anderson Varejao
Nikola Pekovic
Omer Asik
Jonas Valanciunas

Tyson is an easy vote here, nominate Jonas.


----------



## hoopfan101 (Aug 3, 2013)

Chandler.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Tyson Chandler


----------



## FormerPHCrew (Dec 3, 2013)

Chandler


----------



## PhillySixers87 (Jul 29, 2010)

Chandler


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Vucevic


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

1 - Dwight Howard
2 - Marc Gasol
3 - Joakim Noah
4 - Al Horford
5 - Al Jefferson
6 - DeMarcus Cousins
7 - Andre Drummond
8 - DeAndre Jordan
9 - Roy Hibbert
10 - Brook Lopez
11 - Andrew Bogut
12 - Marcin Gortat
13 - Tyson Chandler
14 - ?

Nominees
Robin Lopez
Nikola Vucevic
Anderson Varejao
Nikola Pekovic
Omer Asik
Jonas Valanciunas
Spencer Hawes

Vucevic is an easy vote for me. I'll nominate Spencer Hawes here.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Vucevic


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Yeah I'll go Vucevic too. Thought about Asik for a second, but want to reward the player I think is more well-rounded.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Also, nominate Mason Plumlee just cuz he made Team USA first cut.


----------



## hoopfan101 (Aug 3, 2013)

Vucevic


----------



## Voyaging (Jul 30, 2014)

kbdullah said:


> Also, nominate Mason Plumlee just cuz he made Team USA first cut.


Good man, he deserves it.

Robin Lopez


----------



## FormerPHCrew (Dec 3, 2013)

Vucevic. Nominate Splitter because he's better than damn near everyone left


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

1 - Dwight Howard
2 - Marc Gasol
3 - Joakim Noah
4 - Al Horford
5 - Al Jefferson
6 - DeMarcus Cousins
7 - Andre Drummond
8 - DeAndre Jordan
9 - Roy Hibbert
10 - Brook Lopez
11 - Andrew Bogut
12 - Marcin Gortat
13 - Tyson Chandler
14 - ?

Nominees
Robin Lopez
Anderson Varejao
Nikola Pekovic
Omer Asik
Jonas Valanciunas
Spencer Hawes

Vuce!

Voting Robin Lopez,


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

J-Val


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm taking JVal. Did you forget to list Vucevic @gi0rdun?

Nominate LARRY SANDERS!


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Voting Omer Asik. Nominate Javale McGee


----------



## Voyaging (Jul 30, 2014)

Robin Lopez


----------



## FormerPHCrew (Dec 3, 2013)

Asik, nominate Splitter.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Glad to see some nominations coming at this position. This used to be the most shallow position in the league a few years back, but there is a minor resurgence going on it seems.


----------



## hoopfan101 (Aug 3, 2013)

I think end of page 8 got skipped over.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

hoopfan101 said:


> I think end of page 8 got skipped over.


You need to switch to 50 posts per page.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Pekovic especially now with Love gone.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Great another tie! and yes I did miss Vucevic, good catch.

1 - Dwight Howard
2 - Marc Gasol
3 - Joakim Noah
4 - Al Horford
5 - Al Jefferson
6 - DeMarcus Cousins
7 - Andre Drummond
8 - DeAndre Jordan
9 - Roy Hibbert
10 - Brook Lopez
11 - Andrew Bogut
12 - Marcin Gortat
13 - Tyson Chandler
14 - Nikola Vucevic
15 - ?

Nominees
Robin Lopez
Anderson Varejao
Nikola Pekovic
Omer Asik
Jonas Valanciunas
Spencer Hawes
Larry Sanders
JaVale McGee
Tiago Splitter
Mason Plumlee


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Upon further thought I definitely think the Blazers would have put up a better fight against the Spurs with Asik, and would have been a serious threat in the East., if they had Asik instead of Lopez.

I'm switching my initial vote to Asik, and voting RoLo now.

1 - Dwight Howard
2 - Marc Gasol
3 - Joakim Noah
4 - Al Horford
5 - Al Jefferson
6 - DeMarcus Cousins
7 - Andre Drummond
8 - DeAndre Jordan
9 - Roy Hibbert
10 - Brook Lopez
11 - Andrew Bogut
12 - Marcin Gortat
13 - Tyson Chandler
14 - Nikola Vucevic
15 - Omer Asik
16 - ?

Nominees
Robin Lopez
Anderson Varejao
Nikola Pekovic
Jonas Valanciunas
Spencer Hawes
Larry Sanders
JaVale McGee
Tiago Splitter
Mason Plumlee


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

JVal


----------



## Voyaging (Jul 30, 2014)

Robin Lopez


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Robin Lopez.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Pekovic


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

Pek


----------



## hoopfan101 (Aug 3, 2013)

Splitter.


----------



## FormerPHCrew (Dec 3, 2013)

Splitter


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

**** the Greg Monroe screw up. We'll do a revote at the end where we slot tweeners in their secondary position.

- Dwight Howard
2 - Marc Gasol
3 - Joakim Noah
4 - Al Horford
5 - Al Jefferson
6 - DeMarcus Cousins
7 - Andre Drummond
8 - DeAndre Jordan
9 - Roy Hibbert
10 - Brook Lopez
11 - Andrew Bogut
12 - Marcin Gortat
13 - Tyson Chandler
14 - Nikola Vucevic
15 - Omer Asik
16 - Robin Lopez
17 - ?

Nominees
Anderson Varejao
Nikola Pekovic
Jonas Valanciunas
Spencer Hawes
Larry Sanders
JaVale McGee
Tiago Splitter
Mason Plumlee

I'll actually give Larry Sanders a vote because I know he's somewhere between last season and the season before that, and I'm hoping to see him as 2012-13 Larry Sanders.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Nikola Pekovic.


----------



## FormerPHCrew (Dec 3, 2013)

Splitter


----------



## Voyaging (Jul 30, 2014)

Anderson Varejao


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

JVal is getting slept on hard.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Great... a 5-way tie. Of everyone who got voted on that I didn't vote for I think I like JVal the most. We'll do a poll... with five options lol.

Or if you guys don't mind ties, we can just move on from ties. But I think a 5-way tie is too much.


----------



## Voyaging (Jul 30, 2014)

gi0rdun said:


> Great... a 5-way tie. Of everyone who got voted on that I didn't vote for I think I like JVal the most. We'll do a poll... with five options lol.
> 
> Or if you guys don't mind ties, we can just move on from ties. But I think a 5-way tie is too much.


You could always just actually have them be tied, i.e.

17. Pekovic
17. Splitter
17. Varejao

etc.

Though we'd run out of names a lot faster


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

1 - Dwight Howard
2 - Marc Gasol
3 - Joakim Noah
4 - Al Horford
5 - Al Jefferson
6 - DeMarcus Cousins
7 - Andre Drummond
8 - DeAndre Jordan
9 - Roy Hibbert
10 - Brook Lopez
11 - Andrew Bogut
12 - Marcin Gortat
13 - Tyson Chandler
14 - Nikola Vucevic
15 - Omer Asik
16 - Robin Lopez
17 - Jonas Valanciunas
18 - ?

Nominees
Anderson Varejao
Nikola Pekovic
Spencer Hawes
JaVale McGee
Tiago Splitter
Mason Plumlee
Larry Sanders


----------



## Voyaging (Jul 30, 2014)

Varejao


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

gi0rdun said:


> 17 - JaVale McGee


Wait what? When did that happen?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

So this list thing is dying down, so let's just get to 20 for each position and call it quits.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

1 - Dwight Howard
2 - Marc Gasol
3 - Joakim Noah
4 - Al Horford
5 - Al Jefferson
6 - DeMarcus Cousins
7 - Andre Drummond
8 - DeAndre Jordan
9 - Roy Hibbert
10 - Brook Lopez
11 - Andrew Bogut
12 - Marcin Gortat
13 - Tyson Chandler
14 - Nikola Vucevic
15 - Omer Asik
16 - Robin Lopez
17 - Jonas Valanciunas
18 - Anderson Varejao
19 - ?

Nominees
Nikola Pekovic
Spencer Hawes
JaVale McGee
Tiago Splitter
Mason Plumlee
Larry Sanders

Vote Larry Sanders.


----------



## PhillySixers87 (Jul 29, 2010)

Pekovic easily


----------



## FormerPHCrew (Dec 3, 2013)

Splitter


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Pekovic. Nominate Samuel Dalembert.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Larry Sanders


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Pekovic should never have lasted this long.


----------



## Voyaging (Jul 30, 2014)

Splitter


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Pekovic


----------



## hoopfan101 (Aug 3, 2013)

Splitter.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

1 - Dwight Howard
2 - Marc Gasol
3 - Joakim Noah
4 - Al Horford
5 - Al Jefferson
6 - DeMarcus Cousins
7 - Andre Drummond
8 - DeAndre Jordan
9 - Roy Hibbert
10 - Brook Lopez
11 - Andrew Bogut
12 - Marcin Gortat
13 - Tyson Chandler
14 - Nikola Vucevic
15 - Omer Asik
16 - Robin Lopez
17 - Jonas Valanciunas
18 - Anderson Varejao
19 - Nikola Pekovic
20 - ?

Nominees
Spencer Hawes
JaVale McGee
Tiago Splitter
Mason Plumlee
Larry Sanders
Samuel Dalembert
Enes Kanter
Timofey Mozgov

Sanders again, nominate Kanter and Mozgov.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Larry Sanders


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Tiago Splitter.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

kbdullah said:


> Tiago Splitter.


:yep:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Sanders?


----------



## FormerPHCrew (Dec 3, 2013)

Splitter


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

1 - Dwight Howard
2 - Marc Gasol
3 - Joakim Noah
4 - Al Horford
5 - Al Jefferson
6 - DeMarcus Cousins
7 - Andre Drummond
8 - DeAndre Jordan
9 - Roy Hibbert
10 - Brook Lopez
11 - Andrew Bogut
12 - Marcin Gortat
13 - Tyson Chandler
14 - Nikola Vucevic
15 - Omer Asik
16 - Robin Lopez
17 - Jonas Valanciunas
18 - Anderson Varejao
19 - Nikola Pekovic
20 - Larry Sanders
21 - ?

Nominees
Spencer Hawes
JaVale McGee
Tiago Splitter
Mason Plumlee
Samuel Dalembert
Enes Kanter
Timofey Mozgov

My vote is to Spencer Hawes.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Splitter


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm so disappointed in what I've seen from Kanter so far. I had big hopes for him.

I guess I'm going with Splitter.

Nominate the other Plumlee.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

1 - Dwight Howard
2 - Marc Gasol
3 - Joakim Noah
4 - Al Horford
5 - Al Jefferson
6 - DeMarcus Cousins
7 - Andre Drummond
8 - DeAndre Jordan
9 - Roy Hibbert
10 - Brook Lopez
11 - Andrew Bogut
12 - Marcin Gortat
13 - Tyson Chandler
14 - Nikola Vucevic
15 - Omer Asik
16 - Robin Lopez
17 - Jonas Valanciunas
18 - Anderson Varejao
19 - Nikola Pekovic
20 - Larry Sanders
21 - Tiago Splitter
22 - ?

Nominees
Spencer Hawes
JaVale McGee
Mason Plumlee
Samuel Dalembert
Enes Kanter
Timofey Mozgov
Miles Plumlee

Spencer Hawes.


----------



## Voyaging (Jul 30, 2014)

Mason Plumlee

Nominate Andray Blatche


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Favors


----------



## FormerPHCrew (Dec 3, 2013)

Hawes


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I guess it's Hawes.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Does Andray Blatche still play in the NBA?

1 - Dwight Howard
2 - Marc Gasol
3 - Joakim Noah
4 - Al Horford
5 - Al Jefferson
6 - DeMarcus Cousins
7 - Andre Drummond
8 - DeAndre Jordan
9 - Roy Hibbert
10 - Brook Lopez
11 - Andrew Bogut
12 - Marcin Gortat
13 - Tyson Chandler
14 - Nikola Vucevic
15 - Omer Asik
16 - Robin Lopez
17 - Jonas Valanciunas
18 - Anderson Varejao
19 - Nikola Pekovic
20 - Larry Sanders
21 - Tiago Splitter
22 - Spencer Hawes
23 - ?

Nominees
JaVale McGee
Mason Plumlee
Samuel Dalembert
Enes Kanter
Timofey Mozgov
Miles Plumlee
Kosta Koufos
Steven Adams
Gorgui Dieng

I guess the Center position gets thin right here. Nominate Koufos, Steven Adams, and Gorgui Dieng, Vote Steven Adams.


----------



## Voyaging (Jul 30, 2014)

Mason Plumlee


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Yeah, I guess I'll take Plumlee.


----------



## FormerPHCrew (Dec 3, 2013)

McGee!


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Mason Plumlee for me as well.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Andray Blatche is still a FA. But then again, Ray Allen isn't signed either, so nominate Blatche.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

1 - Dwight Howard
2 - Marc Gasol
3 - Joakim Noah
4 - Al Horford
5 - Al Jefferson
6 - DeMarcus Cousins
7 - Andre Drummond
8 - DeAndre Jordan
9 - Roy Hibbert
10 - Brook Lopez
11 - Andrew Bogut
12 - Marcin Gortat
13 - Tyson Chandler
14 - Nikola Vucevic
15 - Omer Asik
16 - Robin Lopez
17 - Jonas Valanciunas
18 - Anderson Varejao
19 - Nikola Pekovic
20 - Larry Sanders
21 - Tiago Splitter
22 - Spencer Hawes
23 - Mason Plumlee

Nominees
JaVale McGee
Samuel Dalembert
Enes Kanter
Timofey Mozgov
Miles Plumlee
Kosta Koufos
Steven Adams
Gorgui Dieng
Andray Blatche


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Miles Plumlee


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Javale McGee


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Timofey Mozgov


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Kevin Garnett.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Adam said:


> Kevin Garnett.


Well played.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Kosta kofous

Time for a 8 way tie poll


----------



## FormerPHCrew (Dec 3, 2013)

McGee!


----------

